# Trotz 100.000er Leitung, Lags beim zocken und Streamen



## interpo21 (22. September 2015)

huhu. ich habe bei kabel deutschland/vodafone eine 100.000er leitung. Ich teile mir diese mit meinem nachbarn. er geht über wlan ins netz, ich über kabel. nun habe ich das problem wenn er z.b. bei netflix oder watchever einen film guckt und ich gleichzeitig counter-strike spiele, schießt mein ping auf 300 und ich habe mega lags. nun ist meine frage, ist das normal? ich dachte eine 100.000er leitung dürfte dafür schnell genug sein. speedtest ist alles normal. download um die 900 mbit, upload um die 5 mbit.


----------



## K3n$! (22. September 2015)

Das sollte natürlich nicht auftreten. Selbst wenn du noch parallel ordentlich runterlädst, sollte deine Leitung nie so stark ausgelastet werden, dass du nicht mehr zocken kannst bzw. dass dein Ping so extrem in die Höhe schießt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Router durch zu viele gleichzeitge Verbindungen  überlastet ist, sofern immer (auch zu diesen Zeitpunkten) genug Bandbreite zur Verfügung steht. 
-> Kabelinternet ist ein shared-medium und kann daher auch deutlich weniger Bandbreite liefern als man normalerweise hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2015)

interpo21 schrieb:


> wenn er z.b. bei netflix oder watchever einen film guckt und ich gleichzeitig counter-strike spiele, schießt mein ping auf 300 und ich habe mega lags. nun ist meine frage, ist das normal?



Ja.

Der Grund: KabelDeutschland nutzt DOCSIS was ein SharedMedium ist. Sobald User 1 nennenswert Bandbreite/Verbindungen einfordert wird bei User 2 die Latenz stark steigen. Das hat die Technik so an sich... nicht nur dass die volle Bandbreite geteilt ist, auch die Anzahl gleichzeitiger Verbindungen ist geteilt und sowieso schon vergleichsweise klein.

Ich muss mich (gleicher Anschluss) auch mit meiner Lebensgefährtin absprechen dass ich nicht gleichzeitig etwa ein STEAM-Spiel herunterladen kann während sie Diablo3 spielt weil es unspielbar wird. Und dabei habe ich immer die vollen 100 MBit weil ich der einzige KD-Kunde in der ganzen Straße bin (Rentnerviertel... ).


Übrigens bevor das Argument kommt "Netflix braucht keine 100 MBit": Stimmt - aber Netflix lädt nicht mit konstanten 10 MBit sondern 10 Sekunden lang volle Suppe in den Puffer und dann 50 Sekunden lang nichts (übertrieben gesagt) - und während dem volle Suppe gibts dann die Lags weil die Leitung dicht ist.


----------



## interpo21 (22. September 2015)

danke alk. hm das ja echt mist


----------



## cryon1c (22. September 2015)

Das lässt sich regeln wenn man die Bandbreite beschränkt. Wenn der Nachbar z.B. nichts all zu schweres macht und überwiegend online was guggt, kann man ihm z.B. 25mbit/s im download und 2 im upload geben - das reicht aktuell für alles, ausser schwere downloads. Streaming von jeder Seite, selbst Youtube 4K 60FPS, sollte diese Leitung schaffen.
Und du hast dann deine 75 mbit/s im download und 4 im upload sicher (wenn man von 100/6 ausgeht laut Tarif, das krieg ich hier auch). 
Das ist die beste Lösung, ansonsten hilft es nur KD zu treten bis sie grün werden - das mach ich gerade auch.


----------



## K3n$! (22. September 2015)

Mit meiner VDSL 50 Leitung kann ich sogar parallel mit einem Downloadmanager etwas herunterladen und dabei spielen, während die Latenz gerade mal um 10 ms steigt. Daher finde ich das schon seltsam. Probier mal die Variante "Bandbreite limitieren" mit z.B. netlimiter aus


----------



## interpo21 (22. September 2015)

danke den werd ich mal probieren! cryonic was meinst du genau? was sagst du denen denn? habs mir jetzt runtergeladen, hab aber keine ahnung was ich da einstellen soll. am besten wäre wenn ich das wlan 2.5 mbit freigebe und den rest über kabel.


----------



## cryon1c (22. September 2015)

interpo21 schrieb:


> danke den werd ich mal probieren! cryonic was meinst du genau? was sagst du denen denn? habs mir jetzt runtergeladen, hab aber keine ahnung was ich da einstellen soll. am besten wäre wenn ich das wlan 2.5 mbit freigebe und den rest über kabel.



Das hängt von deinem Netzwerk ab. Ich nutze dafür andere Router hinter dem Modem, die eine genaue Einstellung der Bitrate erlauben. Softwareseitig würde ich dies nicht machen, nur hardwareseitig.
Selbst ein billiger 20€ TP-link Router hat die Einstellung, die Bandbreite zumindest global zu beschränken. Man klemmt diesen also dran, der Nachbar geht darüber rein und kriegt das, was in dem 2en Router eingestellt ist. Man selbst geht über den Hauptrouter ein und nutzt die volle Leitung bis der Nachbar seinen Teil entsprechend ausgelastet kriegt.
Dazu hat mein TP-Link Archer auch die Möglichkeit, ein Gastnetzwerk (WLAN) einzurichten und die Bandbreite für diesen ebenfalls zu beschränken, neben dem regulären WLAN. Man hat dann also 2x SSID von einem Router, wo der eine Zugang gedrosselt ist, der andere die volle Leistung anbietet, so viel wie halt rauskommt.


----------



## K3n$! (23. September 2015)

Mit netlimiter kommt man aber auch schon recht weit, finde ich. 
Ich würde einfach beim Nachbarn die max. Datenrate auf ca. 75 Mbit/s einstellen.


----------



## interpo21 (24. September 2015)

so ich hab die schnauze voll von kabel deutschland. nachdem ich gestern den 9 komplettausfall in diesem jahr hatte, bin ich nun zu 1und1 gewechselt und habe dort ab februar eine 50.000er leitung. dort dürften meine oben genannten probleme doch eigentlich nciht auftreten oder?


----------



## Performance-Gaming (24. September 2015)

interpo21 schrieb:


> so ich hab die schnauze voll von kabel deutschland. nachdem ich gestern den 9 komplettausfall in diesem jahr hatte, bin ich nun zu 1und1 gewechselt und habe dort ab februar eine 50.000er leitung. dort dürften meine oben genannten probleme doch eigentlich nciht auftreten oder?



Naja KD ist sowieso mist also schonmal Richtig so.

Und ich habe DSL 16K 1&1 wenn ich was runterlade/ video schaue kann ich nicht zur gleichen zeit was spielen weil der ping da auf 300 geht also naja wer weiß wer weiß bei dir.. Aber bei 1&1 habe ich seit 2007 nur 2 ausfälle gehabt die gingen 2h  und 12h daher für mich TOP!


----------



## interpo21 (24. September 2015)

meinst auch bei ner 500.000er leitung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2015)

interpo21 schrieb:


> so ich hab die schnauze voll von kabel deutschland. nachdem ich gestern den 9 komplettausfall in diesem jahr hatte, bin ich nun zu 1und1 gewechselt und habe dort ab februar eine 50.000er leitung. dort dürften meine oben genannten probleme doch eigentlich nciht auftreten oder?



Wenn du hier am gleichen Anschluss ebenfalls den Nachbar hängen hast ist das Problem dasselbe.

Das Problem ist nur dann (vollständig) weg wenn dein Nachbar einen eigenen Anschluss bei 1&1 hat da das kein shared medium ist und jeder von eich die vollen 50 MBit hätte (sprich keiner kann den anderen ausbremsen). So lange ihr beide am gleichen Router hängt ist der Anbieter egal, wenn Person A die ganze Bandbreite fordert hat Person B Pech gehabt.


----------



## Performance-Gaming (24. September 2015)

interpo21 schrieb:


> meinst auch bei ner 500.000er leitung?



Wo gibtses in Deutschland bitte eine 500.000er o.O zur Privaten Nutzung??

Also 400.00 Gibt es in Thüringen siehe: https://www.telecolumbus.de/2er-kombis/  ^^ aber 500.00??

@Incredible Alk Jop


----------



## interpo21 (26. September 2015)

du weißt das ich 50.000 meinte


----------

